# Some extra jar lids



## diggerdirect (Feb 1, 2015)

just getting out the word, lol. I have two auction listings on the facebook page Mason & Fruit Jar Auction Page that end tonight at 9:30Some pretty decent lids if you need them....Al https://www.facebook.com/groups/270431379807867/


----------



## botlguy (Feb 1, 2015)

How does that help us if we are not on facebook?                   Jim


----------



## LC (Feb 2, 2015)

Speaking of jar lids , anyone need some zinc lids ? If so , here you are .  Here is an eBay auction where a person is actually getting $5.50 combined with shipping cost for one used zinc lid . I better get my banana box full of them out and start selling on eBay again . As for glass lids they seem to be getting harder to find as time goes on . http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Zinc-Mason-Ball-Jar-Lids-/231443952198?pt=Folk_Art&hash=item35e3227246


----------



## diggerdirect (Feb 2, 2015)

botlguy said:
			
		

> How does that help us if we are not on facebook?                   Jim




Your right Jim, it wouldn't help anyone not on facebook, I didn't take that angle into consideration. But there's some nice stuff beginning to change hands there, and atleast to me, is a welcome deviation from flea bay. Another aspect I find interesting about it, unlike ebay, is the majority of people have real names/faces and seems much closer assimilated with interacting face to face with people, but I do understand its not for everyone. No harm- No foul.[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 2, 2015)

I tried to file my taxes online and it appears someone has already filed with my SS#. Since I may have no identity or maybe two?, I'd be fine with giving you my user name and password on FB Jim. []You'll have to join the group yourself though.


----------



## botlguy (Feb 2, 2015)

I am signed up on Facebook and get email but just can't seem to get with it. I use eBay a lot because I can't find much on this forum that I want to buy and don't have much luck selling to our members. I do usually offer stuff to our members first, just offered Bruce Mobley 3 nice, but pricey, beers. I have lots of stuff to sell and trade and I pick for others.Anyway, these are great forums and I enjoy you all.         Jim


----------

